# Soft plastics



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

if you could only use one soft plastic bait for bass,which one and which color would it be? Not looking for advice on fishing just a project that I am working on.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Definitely a 5'' Strike King KVD Perfect Plastic Shim-E Stick. In either watermelon w/ red fleck or green pumpkin. Wacky rigging is my go-to. 

I assume you were talking about largemouth bass? If we're talking smallies I'd have a completely different answer...


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

*color*

Zoom ultra-vibe speedworm in junebug, texas rigged.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Trick worm


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

7 1/2 inch purple culprit


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

black and blue smallie beaver


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't even know if they are still on the market or not, but my favorite from over 50 years of bass fishing is the Creme Shimmy Gal. The segmented body was ideal for burying the hook Texas style and the paddle tail imparted lots of action. If I had to go with only one color for all conditions, I would choose black. Second choice would be motor oil.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yamasenko in watermelon.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Zoom trick worm in june bug!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mann's Jelly worm - grape


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Completely torn between a pink trick worm or a black 6" renegade worm, but if absolutely forced...pinkie!!


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Strike king rage craw in any natural color (watermelon/pumpkinseed)


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies I have a little project that I will be working on in a few weeks. Surprisingly 90% of the replies were the same plastics that I use!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Saturday morning the bass were tearing up the bubblegum trick worm on Yellow River.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Trick worm....Cal 420


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Manns, white and pink stingray grub.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Kalin's Lunker Grubs - 3" - Green Pumpkin or Bluegill on a 1/8oz or 1/4oz black jighead.

I've slayed largemouth and smallmouth on these over the years at times when all else has failed me... which reminds me that I need to restock on these......


----------

